# White foam on botton of oil cap



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Went to check oil level on our Eos with 23+k miles on it and found a white foam on the bottom side. Dealer did an oil change at 20k and I checked the level at 21k and the cap was clean. Should I be concened? I know it could be a sign of a head gasket failing or a bad coolant passage in the head or block. I'm not getting any warning lights and coolant level seems ok (I can see coolant in the overflow tank). Thoughts?????


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: White foam on botton of oil cap (cb391)*

As you already mentioned, white foamy deposits on the oil cap can be an indication of water/coolant in the oil.
Do you do a lot of short trip driving? Has there been a lot of moisture in the air recently in your area? If so, a good hiway trip may be enough to evaporate the moisture out of the oil.
The only other thing I can think of is; are you using Castrol motor oil? Not certain what Castrol makes for a synthetic, but I know I experienced white foamy build up on my oil cap on a previous vehicle using Castrol. Switched oil and it stopped.
This was mineral base oil, so not sure it would even apply in this situation.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 7:36 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: White foam on botton of oil cap (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Went to check oil level on our Eos with 23+k miles on it and found a white foam on the bottom side. Dealer did an oil change at 20k and I checked the level at 21k and the cap was clean. Should I be concened? I know it could be a sign of a head gasket failing or a bad coolant passage in the head or block. I'm not getting any warning lights and coolant level seems ok (I can see coolant in the overflow tank). Thoughts????? 


I live here in northern Minn, and mines does the same thing, I will at times take a rag and wipe some of that " gunk" out of the inside of the cap.
I really dont think its any thing to worry about,, and i dont think its caused from short trips, Our shortest trip is 30miles each way, ha and i dont let it sit and idle , so that kind of rules that theroy out.
I could be just the oil , i see castrol oil big selling point of their add is no sludge? well if this is sludge? i think they should change their add ha


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: White foam on botton of oil cap (minnvw)*

I see a little bit of that as well. It's nothing to worry about. The valve cover is plastic and as such does not reach the same temperature as the rest of the engine. Whatever water vapor is present condenses on the cooler valve cover and produces that sludge.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I'll just go with the possibility it might be due to the cold and my driving habits. I will just have to wait until it warms up outside like this spring and see if the problem goes away. Kevin asked if I was using Castrol oil and the answer is yes. But it is Castrol Syntec.


----------



## ravenblack67 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: White foam on botton of oil cap (cb391)*

I noticed it on mine as well. I cleaned it off and it has not appeared again.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: White foam on botton of oil cap (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I see a little bit of that as well. It's nothing to worry about. The valve cover is plastic and as such does not reach the same temperature as the rest of the engine. Whatever water vapor is present condenses on the cooler valve cover and produces that sludge.


I think your on to something there solar,, the difference in the material,could be the cause? I have had this problem since day one and have wiped it off there many many times
I would hope we are all using castro oil syn? its the oil vw recommends,


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: White foam on botton of oil cap (minnvw)*

I have been trying to investigate this a bit and have found many suggestions/potential causes for this condition. Some definitive, some just possible causes.
1. Moisture build up in the oil from "short trip' driving not allowing the engine oil to get hot enough to evaporate water build up.
2. Coolant leaking past the head gasket. This is identifiable by loss of coolant level and/or a "sweet" smell at the exhaust pipe.
3. Oil level over full. Can result in crank journals "over agitating" the oil causing foaming.
4. Oil additives (OEM) there was some suggestion that certain additives added by the oil manufacturer can cause foaming. Zinc was singled out, but it wasn't clear whether is was high or low levels of zinc that were suspected of causing foaming.
5. Oil additives (Aftermarket) the addition of aftermarket oil additives can dilute the OEM additive package, in particular the anti-foam agents.
6. Engine component material. There was a blog on white foam/sludge build up occuring in the dipstick tube on a particular model vehicle (Toyota if I recall). The general concensus was that the dipstick tube was made of plastic, and was positioned such that it was subject to the flow of cool air entering the engine compartment. This combination of plastic material and additional cooling would prevent the dipstick tube from reaching the same operating temp as the metal components of the engine, and could be the cause of white foam buildup. So the theory of plastic valve covers may well have some basis.
7. Plugged PCV valve not allowing the cranckcase to vent.
The good news is, with the exception of #2 coolant loss, popular opinion is that there is no real reason for concern unless the oil in the pan is also milky colored in appearance. This is an indication there is too much water/contamination builup in the oil itself.
Kevin 



_Modified by just4fun at 2:08 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i disagree with every statement you made there kevin
my shortest trips are 30miles each way, ive never added any additives to my oil, and if any thing it might be on the low side , never over full
I dont know if you think your a mechanic or something where you learned that big word Journal, is that the one word you can think of?
has nothing to do with this gunk in oil cap
who mentioned white foam? only place ive seen that was down at the ocean
we are talking about eos here Kevin , not the beach


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*



minnvw said:


> i
> who mentioned white foam?
> Try reading the Post Title by the OP. "*White foam* on bottom of oil cap". It's sort of the main topic of this post, just in case you somehow missed it.
> As for my comments, they are simply a compilation of possible causes of white foam, or "gunk" if you prefer, that can appear on the bottom side of the oil cap.
> ...


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Had the same problem with my Eos,and my Passat and my Jetta. Dealer thinks its the way VW vents the valve cover. Plus cold weather keeps the moisture from fully evaporating and leaving out the engine.
In the summer I have not seen this problem.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin, gee whiz someone must of pissed in MINNVW's corn flakes for him to give you such a sarcastic reply when you were trying to help.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

I know i have a GTI, but I found this thread through a google search








I have the same problem too, and it only started once the weather turned cold. My commute to work each morning is only 7 miles, and the car doesn't reach normal operating temperature until I'm over halfway there. I'm sure this is probably the culprit. However, I'm thinking about taking the car to the dealership anyway, since it's still under warranty. I know i'm not losing coolant, so I'm fairly certain it's not a head gasket issue, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.
If I find out anything, I'll report back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*

Yes Rabbit, please let us know what your dealer says,, I still think a hotter thermostat in these eos would help , plus the heaters arent up to par as far as im concered either , my dealer doesnt show a hotter thermostat for the eos?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

I really don't have any issues with the heater, once the engine is warm. I do think this engine takes an unusually long time to reach operating temperature and that might contribute to this problem. At 30 degrees F outside it takes a good 10-11 minutes of driving to reach normal temp, 190 on the gauge. My Passat 1.8t was pumpin warm air within a couple minutes. The Eos seems to take forever.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I really don't have any issues with the heater, once the engine is warm. I do think this engine takes an unusually long time to reach operating temperature and that might contribute to this problem. At 30 degrees F outside it takes a good 10-11 minutes of driving to reach normal temp, 190 on the gauge. My Passat 1.8t was pumpin warm air within a couple minutes. The Eos seems to take forever.


I agree 100% with you solar, especially where i live in Minn , a hotter thermostat would be beneficial to keep the engine running warm , quicker and to eliminate that moisture build up. I cant believe vw doesnt have one in the parts list.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

I'm not sure a hotter thermostat would help here. The thermostat should remain closed until the selected temperature is reached, in this case 190 or 195 (not sure of the exact temp VW used). But cooling systems generally have a thermostat by-pass in place to allow coolant circulation even before the thermostat opens, usually the heater core is in this by-pass path so that heater core can start generating heat as soon as heat is available. Some engines have additional by-pass. Perhaps this engine has too much by-pass preventing a quicker warm-up?? It's been a while but I'm almost positive my Passat was at operating temps within 2-3 minutes of driving or about a mile or two. I know this is one thing I immediately noticed switching from the Passat to the Eos in February when I purchased the Eos.
EDIT: It's hard to tell by the lousy cooling system diagram in the Bentley service manual but it looks like there are two additional heat transfer cores employed in the system. A DSG cooler and an engine oil cooler. It looks like the DSG cooler shares the same path as the heater core. These additional cores could explain the slower warm-up period.


_Modified by solarflare at 3:08 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I'm not sure a hotter thermostat would help here. The thermostat should remain closed until the selected temperature is reached, in this case 190 or 195 (not sure of the exact temp VW used). But cooling systems generally have a thermostat by-pass in place to allow coolant circulation even before the thermostat opens, usually the heater core is in this by-pass path so that heater core can start generating heat as soon as heat is available. Some engines have additional by-pass. Perhaps this engine has too much by-pass preventing a quicker warm-up?? It's been a while but I'm almost positive my Passat was at operating temps within 2-3 minutes of driving or about a mile or two. I know this is one thing I immediately noticed switching from the Passat to the Eos in February when I purchased the Eos.
EDIT: It's hard to tell by the lousy cooling system diagram in the Bentley service manual but it looks like there are two additional heat transfer cores employed in the system. A DSG cooler and an engine oil cooler. It looks like the DSG cooler shares the same path as the heater core. These additional cores could explain the slower warm-up period.

_Modified by solarflare at 3:08 PM 2-4-2009_
Good post Solar, I think your onto something there with all the coolers on the eos its like its just too much for the little4 cyl. to keep everything warm and takes so long to do so
I agree ive driven both pasat and a jetta , loaner cars and yes they have very good heat systems in them.Im sure owners living in southern climates have no idea what we are talking about here, ha
I would hope vw could find a solution to this problem, would solve the mosture build up on the oil cap, and the warm air problem at the same time


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

the warm air problem i am talking about in that post should have read,"the lack of warm air" thanks


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i think next winter im going to run the ole cardboard trick on that eos , and see if that helps?


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Wow...thank god - I thought I was the only one who thought this! I've had 2 Eos' and they both are SUPER slow to warm up...it's about a 15 minute drive to my work and my car just starts getting to operating temperature by the time I arrive! And that's only if it isn't too cold...if it's -40C, don't even think about getting warm air in 15 minutes. To compare, my Jeep warms up in 1/3 of the time...maybe it's cuz it's has 2 more cylinders and is American...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_Yes Rabbit, please let us know what your dealer says,, I still think a hotter thermostat in these eos would help , plus the heaters arent up to par as far as im concered either , my dealer doesnt show a hotter thermostat for the eos?

update - i'm hoping to get my car into the shop next monday, since it's a holiday for us gov't contractors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we'll see what they say. personally, i'm betting on the standard "we couldn't replicate the issue" response


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Is this what you guys are talking about? After reading this, I figured I check out the eos, and found this. The car just had the 20K done about 2K ago.
















WTF is this???


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

Yes Ollie thats the white GUNK we been talking about, its moisture and im sure its not doing the engine any good. I think vw best find a solution for this or its going to come back and bite them in the ass. I cant belive its good for any longevity to be running a engine with all that moisture in there?
This is not just a one car problem, Its across the board EVERY EOS, is doing this. The only ones that arent are the ones that the owners never pop the fill cap off and look at


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks man...in regards to warming up, my wife has no complaints about the car warming up in the cold weather in MI....Also, we definitely do not do short trip driving at all considering she has a 45+mi commute each way...


_Modified by Ollie18 at 7:26 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Your statement about all Eoss doing this is funny. Mine for one doesn't have this. I let my engine heat up and of course the weather is warmer here.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Your statement about all Eoss doing this is funny. Mine for one doesn't have this. I let my engine heat up and of course the weather is warmer here.

of course it wont happen to you, you live in alabama. i lived a winter in south carolina w/ the GTI and I had nothing...now living in DC where it actually can get cold in the morning, i have the white gunk.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

for what it is worth....our 09 Passat 2.0TSI we picked up on 12/23 does not have this...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

Just out of curiosity, is everyone who has reported the white foam/gunk using Castrol Syntec??
Is anyone using something else, but still getting the white foam/gunk.
I'm not saying it is the oil, but just trying to start a process of elimination.
Kevin


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Castrol Syntec here.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_Thanks man...in regards to warming up, my wife has no complaints about the car warming up in the cold weather in MI....Also, we definitely do not do short trip driving at all considering she has a 45+mi commute each way...

_Modified by Ollie18 at 7:26 PM 2-10-2009_
 

Well our shortest trip is 30 miles each way so , like you Ollie long distant, and mines in heated garage this winter now , so not much warm up time is needed, although it doesnt do much good to let eos warm up , be cause you wont get any heat until you drive it some, yes i use the castrol syn


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

for what it's worth, I do use syntec.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*

Syntec here too. The 09 Passat (09s in general) have a completely redesigned 2.0T. They may not have these symptoms due to different construction materials, crankcase breathing, warm up times, ect.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Syntec here too. The 09 Passat (09s in general) have a completely redesigned 2.0T. They may not have these symptoms due to different construction materials, crankcase breathing, warm up times, ect. 

Passast and Jetta are completely different ive driven both in the winter. they heat up just fine. and i dont really think it makes any difference which kinda of oil you run, it will still build up moisture in the eos


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_
Passast and Jetta are completely different ive driven both in the winter. they heat up just fine. and i dont really think it makes any difference which kinda of oil you run, it will still build up moisture in the eos

Very true, however it is possible that the problem is not moisture buildup. Some of the posters have confirmed they are driving far enough to fully warm the engine which should evaporate any moisture, unless the cranckcase is not venting properly.
As I posted earlier in this thread I experienced white foam buildup on a mid eighties Buick Skylark. I was using Castrol _non synthetic _at the time and a mechanic friend recommended I try a different oil. I switched to Esso oil and the foaming disappeared.
I'm not saying this is the problem, just suggesting that maybe someone would like to try a different brand of _VW approved_ synthetic on their next oil change to see if it eliminates the foam/gunk buildup.
It would be a fairly simple way to possibly eliminate one potential cause.
FWIW I use Amsoil in or Eos and we do not have the buildup.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 7:01 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Very true, however it is possible that the problem is not moisture buildup. Some of the posters have confirmed they are driving far enough to fully warm the engine which should evaporate any moisture, unless the cranckcase is not venting properly.
As I posted earlier in this thread I experienced white foam buildup on a mid eighties Buick Skylark. I was using Castrol _non synthetic _at the time and a mechanic friend recommended I try a different oil. I switched to Esso oil and the foaming disappeared.
I'm not saying this is the problem, just suggesting that maybe someone would like to try a different brand of _VW approved_ synthetic on their next oil change to see if it eliminates the foam/gunk buildup.
It would be a fairly simple way to possibly eliminate one potential cause.
FWIW I use Amsoil in or Eos and we do not have the buildup.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 7:01 AM 2-11-2009_


i seriously doubt the oil would change the moisture problem? 
and i know it wont change the lack of heat to the cabin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_

i seriously doubt the oil would change the moisture problem? 
and i know it wont change the lack of heat to the cabin










When I posted earlier today it had not been 100% determined that moisture build up is the problem, the general concensus yes, unconditionally identified as the problem, no. 
I posted this suggestion just to see if someone was interested in giving it a try to eliminate the _possibility_ that an additive in the oil may be causing the build up.
My post was very specific to the "foam/gunk" problem, I made no suggestion that an oil change would have any effect on the "cabin heating" problem. 
That being said.....
Since posting this morning I have received an IM from a Vortex member who wishes to remain anonymous because of associations with VWoA. 
He has asked me to post his findings in my own words rather than quote directly.
*"unofficially" VWoA has confirmed that the top end of these engines run very cool and this will result in the build up some owners are experiencing.
The condition should not be evident during warm weather operation (summer). And further, VWoA says the condition is normal and currently there is no indication that it will cause long term problems.*
So now we know..... in a sort of "unofficial" way.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 7:47 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_

When I posted earlier today it had not been 100% determined that moisture build up is the problem, the general concensus yes, unconditionally identified as the problem, no. 
I posted this suggestion just to see if someone was interested in giving it a try to eliminate the _possibility_ that an additive in the oil may be causing the build up.
My post was very specific to the "foam/gunk" problem, I made no suggestion that an oil change would have any effect on the "cabin heating" problem. 
That being said.....
Since posting this morning I have received an IM from a Vortex member who wishes to remain anonymous because of associations with VWoA. 
He has asked me to post his findings in my own words rather than quote directly.
*"unofficially" VWoA has confirmed that the top end of these engines run very cool and this will result in the build up some owners are experiencing.
The condition should not be evident during warm weather operation (summer). And further, VWoA says the condition is normal and currently there is no indication that it will cause long term problems.*
So now we know..... in a sort of "unofficial" way.
Kevin

_Modified by just4fun at 7:47 PM 2-11-2009_

can you ask this anonymous friend of yours what happens when the car's warranty expires and then VWoA decides to acknowledge it as a TSB or whatever, and then we're **** out of luck?


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the Info Kevin! Much appreciated. 
As for myself, I'm still going to the dealer and have him note it in my vehicle history so it is logged in case something does come up down the road. I guess for me it is just a way to CYA. I have the pictures, as well as a Zip-Lock bag of this gunk I will be taking with me. But ultimately everyone needs to decide this for themselves.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_Thanks for the Info Kevin! Much appreciated. 
As for myself, I'm still going to the dealer and have him note it in my vehicle history so it is logged in case something does come up down the road. I guess for me it is just a way to CYA. I have the pictures, as well as a Zip-Lock bag of this gunk I will be taking with me. But ultimately everyone needs to decide this for themselves. 


That is an excellent way to approach this concern. 
Having the "indication" of a problem on record prior to the end of warranty has worked in my favor in the past.
Kevin


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
That is an excellent way to approach this concern. 
Having the "indication" of a problem on record prior to the end of warranty has worked in my favor in the past.
Kevin

yes, i'll be doing this as well. I dunno, the more I think about it, the more paranoid I get. the fact that there are people in the loop at vw acknowleding that the top end runs too cool, and yet they aren't doing anything to fix the problem really pisses me off.


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
yes, i'll be doing this as well. I dunno, the more I think about it, the more paranoid I get. the fact that there are people in the loop at vw acknowleding that the top end runs too cool, and yet they aren't doing anything to fix the problem really pisses me off.

I think we should take a steps back and keep the ball low...I am personally very happy that VW knows what this is (compared to other car manufacturers I had to deal with in the past), and that it is not a concern. So if it is not a concern, why bothers taking any action? I mean what do you suggest, that every Eos owner is contacted and let them know not to worry about it? Not trying to start a pissing match, just wondering what you have in mind? I personally only want to be notified if it is a valid issue, and not just 'some findings'. So what if the top end runs too cool? If it does not hurts anything, I do not see a reason why anyone should be spending any time on this 'issue'. But maybe it is just me. I personally mapped out a action plan for myself that I listed above. Just some food for thought... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Ollie18 at 10:24 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_
I think we should take a steps back and keep the ball low...I am personally very happy that VW knows what this is (compared to other car manufacturers I had to deal with in the past), and that it is not a concern. So if it is not a concern, why bothers taking any action? I mean what do you suggest, that every Eos owner is contacted and let them know not to worry about it? Not trying to start a pissing match, just wondering what you have in mind? I personally only want to be notified if it is a valid issue, and not just 'some findings'. So what if the top end runs too cool? If it does not hurts anything, I do not see a reason why anyone should be spending any time on this 'issue'. But maybe it is just me. I personally mapped out a action plan for myself that I listed above. Just some food for thought... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Ollie18 at 10:24 AM 2-12-2009_

it's not just eos owners. this is probably an issue w/ any of the early 2.0T used in GTI's, jettas, eos's, and maybe even passats...since they do use the transverse motor again. I just dont like the idea of that moisture going down into the block...and I'd hate to see that two winters from now, when my powertrain warranty is up, I see white crap on my dipstick.
you have to remember how many people own these cars that probably never touch the engine at all...who knows how many people this is happening to, then there are the people that are die-harders that probably don't dd their GTI's, etc in the winter time.


_Modified by Rabbit5GTI at 7:44 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

For me personally the amount of vehicles owned does not matter if it is detemined that there is no risk. I understand people have different outlooks on how things should be done, and that's good. 
I guess my question to you than is, what would you want VW to do? you mentioned a TSB? TSB for what issue? The foam/gunk is know and not considered an issue. Should te TSB be that the dealer cleans off the oil cap and wipe around the oil cap threads? But that would still not address what you consider being the issue. Honest questions...









_Modified by Ollie18 at 12:17 PM 2-12-2009_


_Modified by Ollie18 at 12:26 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ollie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ollie18* »_For me personally the amount of vehicles owned does not matter if it is detemined that there is no risk. I understand people have different outlooks on how things should be done, and that's good. 
I guess my question to you than is, what would you want VW to do? you mentioned a TSB? TSB for what issue? The foam/gunk is know and not considered an issue. Should te TSB be that the dealer cleans off the oil cap and wipe around the oil cap threads? But that would still not address what you consider being the issue. Honest questions...









_Modified by Ollie18 at 12:17 PM 2-12-2009_

_Modified by Ollie18 at 12:26 PM 2-12-2009_

obviously I wouldn't want them to just clean it off and call it a day...I can do that in a few minutes myself. at the very least, it should be a voluntary recall/tsb for owners of these models, if it is determined that this can cause problems down the road for owners of these vehicles in cold climates. I knwo I'm being paranoid...but condensation in the engine block is not kosher with me.
I really dont know what they should do...but like someone else said, I'm at least going to make them aware of my situation, so if something does happen down the road outside of warranty, maybe I'll have some goodwill extended my way. If not, well I'll be a two subaru family.


----------



## leo802 (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys,
I have a same problem with my 02 325i. Today i was checking the monthly oil level and found white curd like stuff on dipstick and under the oil cap.
As i have preferred warranty i called them that will they cover if i go to the dealer for checkup. I explained them what i have seen. They told me dont start and move yr car. they will tow my car to dealer and dealer need to do full checkup and let them know what is wrong.
Now i am sitting home all weekend as first appointment is on Monday. 
I drive 300 to 400 miles over the weekend versus 30 miles return trip from work on weekdays. i live in Allentown, PA
I have seen and heard that it could be because of weather and winter related issue. 
I am not sure. I have only 85 K miles on it would any one help me?
Would any body have checked this issue from dealer or anyone else?
Is it a big issue like blown head gasket or what?
I can tell you when dealer get back to me on Monday hopefully.
leo


----------



## leo802 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I went to the dealer today and they inspected everything and comes to conclusion that Milky stuff on DipStick and under Oil Cap was normal. It usually comes in winter season. As everyone said, It was the condensation. Well, it cost me for diagnosis and renter car, but at least mentally satisfied that it was normal. I was too much concern about DipStiick Milky stuff than oil cap.
Well, Thanks every one and ChedJRD.
Leo


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (leo802)*

Thanks for the update leo802
Kevin


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (leo802)*

oh Leo of course vw would tell you its normal , did they make a notation of it as far as warranty ? You could tell them its burning two quarts every 1000miles and they'd tell you its normal. Funny all cars don't do this, doesn't that make it NOT normal?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*








Normal for this engine


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_







Normal for this engine










when she blows up it will be normal for this engine also


----------



## leo802 (Feb 27, 2009)

I forgot to update, Dealer did 32 points inspection too which includes all fluids and any leakage. Found nothing so according to them it was normal. I was in doubt that coolant is getting down. 
I agreed sometimes you never know.
Thanks
leo


----------



## Ollie18 (Jan 7, 2004)

just a lil update on our end...temps have been in the 40s-60s...checked the cap today...nada...everything looks normal.


----------



## hakershermarkt (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (Ollie18)*

i've had the same problem.
I did an engine flush and oil change.
we'll see what the future brings. if it returns.. then its a whole new story.
I do not, and have not used castrol syntec.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I have used:
Castrol Syntec
Elf Excellium...whatever the 504/507 oil was
Total Quartz Ineo 504/507
Renewable Lubes 5w40
Shell Rotella T-synthetic 5w40
Mobil 1 turbo diesel truck
all on my 2.0T. All of them, didn't matter if it was a Group III, Group IV, or Group IV/V, it had the gunk, not much gunk as some of the photos. My daily commute is 25 miles each way.
The gunk was an issue with the 1.8T's also.
Never had that issue on my old TDI though--- you haven't had engine warm up issues until you have a diesel.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

My roommate's 2.0T Jetta exhibits the same thing. For example, hers was quite gunked up when I checked the oil before a three-hour drive. After said three-hour drive, there was none remaining. 
This behavior has been consistent throughout the 48 months' of ownership to date. The vehicle consumes oil faster than a late '90s 3.3 liter Chrysler, but coolant consumption is well within normal parameters.
My automotive knowledge and VW ownership has led me to the conclusion this is of little concern to me.


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Just out of curiosity, is everyone who has reported the white foam/gunk using Castrol Syntec??
Is anyone using something else, but still getting the white foam/gunk.
I'm not saying it is the oil, but just trying to start a process of elimination.
Kevin

I had the same build-up on my wife's 07 jetta gli when I went to change the oil on the 25k service. Always used Castrol syntec. She only does short trips, no highway driving. Its normal to see that build-up in the cold winter months. I was a little worried at first myself. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3048520


----------

